# canadian in usa



## sundevil (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a canadian licensed electrician legally here in the usa and am looking for work in my state. i understand i need to get "on the books" for a year before i can challenge the state exam. this is fine except i have found a couple of local contractors willing to hire me for cash, but not willing to put me "on the books". this does not help me get my license here, if i am not registered downtown. why is it so hard to put people on the payroll? what am i missing?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

sundevil said:


> what am i missing?


Dunno; it sure does seem odd.

I can understand a guy not wanting to "take you on" as a full time employee in the present uncertainty... but if they have actual jobs going that they can afford to pay you CASH to work on... then for liability and workmens comp reasons alone they should be running you through regular payroll.

Look for a better class of EC.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

a man has to do what a man has to do to earn his keep: take the cash job(s) and keep looking, just watch your *ss that you don't get hurt. I've worked 1099 for EC's for years. Seems like your time up north should reciprocate here in the states...research the web, good luck.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

No KIDDING. WORMY  they are. You work for cash and you get hurt you are completely on your own. I'm sure I don't have to tell you the amount of risks involved in working in this trade.


----------



## sundevil (Nov 26, 2009)

look for a better class of EC made me laugh.:laughing:

Thanks for the advice - i am not even clear on a 1099 form, i will research that too.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sundevil said:


> look for a better class of EC made me laugh.:laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the advice - i am not even clear on a 1099 form, i will research that too.


 It's an IRS sheet you fill out when you go to work for someone that pays cash; it makes you a sub contractor and liable for your share of taxes


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

regular wages are run through payroll have taxes taken out and get reported using a W2 form (and W4 when first hired).

The 1099 is a form for reporting payments that are NOT taxed but the company still wants to deduct as a legitimate business expense. It used to be a rather common way to do "off the books" workers. Not so much any more for about 20 reasons.
(but it still happens)

Cash is still cash (though that is subject to change at any time).


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You need to contact the agency that handle licensing in CO and see what it will take for you to legaly do electrical work there. You can't work as a contractor unless you are one. I would not work for a EC for cash off the payroll. That's called sidework. I'd almost be inclined to call whatever passes for labor and industries and rat these companies out for hiring people with no license, not carrying workmans comp, not paying unemployment or carrying them on their payroll. Those companies are doing a huge disservice to whomever they are hiring.


----------



## Puccagirl (Oct 13, 2009)

I am curious what visa you have to work in the US?


----------



## hogsmoss (Apr 30, 2009)

hey man welcome to Colorado. good luck finding a job. ive been outta work off and on all year. you can most likely get work in the mountains with one of the big shops here, although they don't treat their guys very fair, at least it's work. as far as getting your hours, the ec you get a job with is suppose to register you as an apprentice with the state so you can get an apprentice card. this website should help you-
http://www.dora.state.co.us/electrical/index.htm


----------



## sundevil (Nov 26, 2009)

hogsmoss said:


> hey man welcome to Colorado. good luck finding a job. ive been outta work off and on all year. you can most likely get work in the mountains with one of the big shops here, although they don't treat their guys very fair, at least it's work. as far as getting your hours, the ec you get a job with is suppose to register you as an apprentice with the state so you can get an apprentice card. this website should help you-
> [URL]http://www.dora.state.co.us/electrical/index.htm[/URL]


 
Thanks i have been in touch with dora.
I just need to find a ec to register me, and shoot me some hours.
Does this state have people that check your apprentice card or license? i got checked lots in canada,(suprise visits) to make sure everyone on the job site was registered.


----------



## hogsmoss (Apr 30, 2009)

i have only been carded once in the past ten years, although most of that time was with big companies. i really don't hear about it happening much. 
but, this is speaking commercially , i have no clue how it is in the resi field.:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Since you're a Canadian licensed electrician why don't you get those hours documented and see what it would take to get a CO license instead of trying to find a EC to fabricate hours for you?


----------

